# 2" drop wheels and tires



## flashflud (Jan 13, 2013)

hey guys. I am new and have been looking online for the last few days trying to find the info I am looking for. I have found some useful info but I'm not sure it's what I need.

I have a 1969 gto. stock wheels and tires along with stock suspension. stock front disc brakes.

I want to drop it 2" and fill the wheel wells as well as I can.

I'm really not looking to buy a full suspension kit. maybe some drop spindles and drop springs in the rear?

does anyone have this set up? and what exactly do you have? pictures would really help.

sorry if im asking something that has already been asnwered. I have looked but cant seem to find this setup. 

Alex


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm dealing with this right now on my '65. I installed 2" drop spindles (from CPP) and I'm now regretting it. Smart money would have been to get a higher quality spindle with better geometry and a one inch drop, coupled with a one drop in the spring if I felt it was still needed. Right now I'm dealing with a front end that is way too low and I'm hoping that the springs I just bought which are specified for an air conditioned car (mine is not an AC car) will lift the front back up an inch or so.

If I had a do over I would have done better research on A-body suspensions before buying the drop spindle and went with something different. But, that's just my experience, and I have a '65 and not a '69. Also, my stocker front springs are pretty weak, so that may be my problem. We'll see.

If you're experienced with thread searching, do some bouncing around to different A-body forums (Chevelles, Olds, etc.) and see what their experiences are, as well as here.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Like Ghost said, do your homework. Any time you lower a car and change suspension components, you end up with a ton of other issues that need correcting in order to get the car to drive and handle right.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

2" drop spindles won't work with 14" wheels. The tie rods will be extremely close to the wheel, if not interfering. You're much better off with Hotchkiss drop springs.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are drop springs from Hotchkis, I used the 1" drop on my 66 and have been happy with the handling and looks;

Hotchkis Sport Suspension


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree with randy....expensive, but good! Eric


----------

